# Sigurnost djece u prometu > Autosjedalice >  AS Kiddy Infinity Pro

## Nice

Zna li netko gjde se je može nabaviti ? Može biti i u Sloveniji i Austriji ....
To je grupa I.
evo link kako izgleda http://www.babykaufhaus.com/images/p...ges/3213_0.jpg

----------


## Nice

Sad sam skužila da se ne vide pojasevi nigdje :? 
 a na testu je označena kao vrlo dobra ??
Autosjedaličarke molim za pomoć
Valja li ta AS i ima li pojaseve ili moram odustati ? (a tak je lijepa  :Grin:  )

----------


## kloolk

čudan sistem http://www.presseanzeiger.de/pa_bilder/231860-2_org.jpg

----------


## Nice

:shock: ideš 
pa nisam uspijela pronaći tu sliku  :Embarassed:  
mislim da mi ovo ne igra više ulogu :/  (ovak i onak nema isofix)
ali ne kužim kako ima tako dobre ocjene na testu ?

----------


## petarpan

ja sam je isto sad nedavno (u ponedjeljak) gledala baš zbog visokih ocjena...ne kužim kak se veže, onak na polici u dučkasu zgledam malo zbunj, ali ako ti šta pomaže imaš u brežicama, u onim halama preko puta baby centra..dječji dućan koji se zove (ubij me ako znam) ali jedan jedini je...

----------


## daddycool

ta sjedalica niti nema pojaseve za dijete
jastuk ispred djeteta zaustavlja i štiti dijete
na testovima koliko znam prolazi jako dobro, ali to je sve što znam

----------


## Nice

definitivno ću do Brežica iz čiste radoznalosti ali odluka je pala na sjedalicu sa isofixom (najvjerovatnije MaxiCosi P...nešto  :Embarassed:  )

----------


## frenki26

Malo dižem topic, imam par pitanja:
Kad gledam sliku koju je stavila kloolk, čini mi se da saki put kada se dijete stavlja i vadi iz AS da se i sama AS prestaje biti pričvršćena za sic? Ili mi se krivo čini?
Prema ADACovom testu ova je sjedalica ispred Maxi Cosija, iako nema Isofix. Kako to?
Ima li itko iskustva  s ovom AS? 
Čini mi se ok cijena, oko 170 eura, puno manje od cca 300 eura koliko košta Maxi Cosi Priorifix, najbolje je ocjenjena, a kad pogledam sličicu- dijete je fiksirano samo onom prečkom koja ide preko krila, nema remenčića preko ramena... Zbunjena sam, mislim odokativno mih rekla da je MC puno sigurniji...

----------


## Diva

Ima tko kakvih iskustva sada s ovom auto sjedalicom.Mi imamo problem jer nam jedno auto nema isofix, a drugo ima. Tako da bi nam ovo ispalo super.Jel na kraju netko kupio ovu as*

----------


## Diva

vidim da se nitko ne javlja.Uglavnom, mi smo je kupili i super smo zadovoljni s njom.  Kada sam je vidjela na polici nisam se mogla načuditi (najblaže rečeno) izgledom i sistemom same stolice, ali rukovanje je više nego lak i moje je djete zadovoljno u njoj.
Imamo i MAxiCosi s isofixom + ručkica naprijed i kada pogledam  i usporedim ove dvije Kiddi mi je 100 puta sigurniji pogotovo u predjelu glave.

----------


## Pliska

ja se spremam kupiti AS za Manuela i iako sam htjela kupiti naniu 9-36, naletila sam na ovaj model http://b2c.baby-center.si/article.asp?ArticleID=195538

i baš sam se zagrijala   :Smile:  

Ima li još netko i kakva su iskustva?

----------


## daddycool

Ja još na pregledu nisam imao kiddy AS pa ne mogu pričati o iskustvu ali sam neki dan vidio da se u Zg mogu kupiti u Ilici u PegPerego dućanu i to ako sam dobro zapamtio imaju AS grupe I/II/III po 2099 kn.

----------


## luci07

Mi imamo kiddy comfort pro. Ne znam baš koja je razlika između nje i infinity, meni se ova više sviđala kad sam ih vidjela. Imamo je par mjeseci i super nam je, mrvici se sviđa, a meni je lakše za namontirati.

----------


## kahna

Ima ju moj buraz, super laka je za "montiranje" (stavljam navodnike jer se ustvari ne montira)
nećakinja je super oduševljena i obožava se voziti u njoj, grli ju i ljubi   :Grin:  

Daddy, dofuram ti ju na sljedeći pregled ak budem u prilici   :Wink:

----------


## Pliska

> Ja još na pregledu nisam imao kiddy AS pa ne mogu pričati o iskustvu ali sam neki dan vidio da se u Zg mogu kupiti u Ilici u PegPerego dućanu i to ako sam dobro zapamtio imaju AS grupe I/II/III po 2099 kn.


Ova u Slo dođe 109 eur sada dok je na akciji. Tamo su ipak cijene dosta povoljnije, a ja sam 20 km od Kopra. Još dobijem i DDV nazad   :Wink:  

Sve što sam pročitala do sada su dobri primjeri i zadovoljni kupci   :Smile:   Možda skočim danas da je isprobamo sa manekenom u živo. Da vidimo kako njemu legne. Za sada je u jajetu i naučen je voziti se u smjeru suprotnom od smjera vožnje pa se bojim da neće htjeti  novu sjedalicu :/

----------


## luci07

> daddycool prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ja još na pregledu nisam imao kiddy AS pa ne mogu pričati o iskustvu ali sam neki dan vidio da se u Zg mogu kupiti u Ilici u PegPerego dućanu i to ako sam dobro zapamtio imaju AS grupe I/II/III po 2099 kn.
> 
> 
> Ova u Slo dođe 109 eur sada dok je na akciji. Tamo su ipak cijene dosta povoljnije, a ja sam 20 km od Kopra. Još dobijem i DDV nazad   
> 
> Sve što sam pročitala do sada su dobri primjeri i zadovoljni kupci    Možda skočim danas da je isprobamo sa manekenom u živo. Da vidimo kako njemu legne. Za sada je u jajetu i naučen je voziti se u smjeru suprotnom od smjera vožnje pa se bojim da neće htjeti  novu sjedalicu :/


Sad sam tek skužila- infinity je 9-18 kg, a ova naša,comfort pro je 9-36, to je vjerojatno ova koju je daddycool vidio i u zg. Mi smo je isto kupili u baby centru u slo, košta 250 eura, s povratom ddv došlo je dosta manje od tih 2099 kn pa se isplati do slo.
Što se tiče pregleda, ja sam mislila doći s njom na onaj zadnji koji je bio u karlovcu, ali nisam stigla, a i ova sjedalica se zapravo montira svaki put kad staviš dijete u nju, zajedno s djetetom, nije kao druge sjedalice koje mi netko može na pregledu montirati kako treba pa da sam na miru. Ali je stvarno jednostavno, tako da nije problem.

----------


## Pliska

Bili jučer i nisu imali te od 9-36 Kiddy pa smo uzeli nania 9-36. Malcu super, sjedalica ugodna i lijepa. 

Probala sam ga sjesti u Kiddy 9-18 i jest da mu je bila sasvim ok ali nekako mi bilo glupo kupovati sjedalicu koju će koristiti samo 2 g. (ako i toliko).

Za nazad se ipak vozio u jajetu, a D. je maknuo one pojaseve i uložak i sjeo u novu sjedalicu. Tako se oduševio da je rekao kako će se M i dalje voziti u jajetu   :Laughing:   Kao kralj je bio u njoj, još je i novine čitao   :Laughing:

----------


## Diva

ja je toplo preporučam kada smo je mi kupili u Sloveniji nije bilo Confort proa no i ona je na adacovim stranicama jedina sigurna za skupinu I/II/IIIm a Infiniti je najsigurnija u skupini II eto...mi je već imamo godinu dana i super je, kao što sam rekla iako izgleda "jadno" u usporedbi s ostalima i ako se u stvari ne montira djete je u njoj vrlo sigurno (glava i leđa).
Dakle toplo je preporučam budući imamo i MaxiCosi isofix pa imam s čime i uspoređivati...

----------


## mali karlo

mi smo danas kupili kiddy od 9-36kg u kiki, al nismo dobili upute na hrvatskom, naravno da prodavačice nemaju pojma kako se montira, rekla mi je da pogledamo slike pa ćemo skužit  :Mad:  

Uglavnom, gledali smo slike al kad sve tako napravimo ona se puno  miče, a i ovaj jastuk naprijed jako stišće noge, K kaže da mu smeta :/ 

Dal je ok ak se miče naprijed-nazad??

----------


## Pliska

Neznam odgovor ali me zanima koliko si je platila. Kad smo kupovali sjedalicu nije bilo ove do 36 kg, a baš sam tu htjela. Zadovoljni smo ovom sjedalicom koju smo kupili ali mali stalno skida pojas pa si mislim da na ovj nebi bilo problema.

----------


## mali karlo

> ali mali stalno skida pojas


to je bio razlog i zašto smo mi ovu uzeli


platili smo je 1969kn može i na rate, mi smo je uzeli na diners na 12 rata bez kamata  :Smile:

----------


## daddycool

nažalost nemam iskustva s tom sjedalicom pa ti ne bi htio ništa napamet napisati. valjda će se javiti netko tko je ima ili je imao. 
ako ništa drugo možda da dođete na sljedeći pregled u listopadu?

----------


## moje sunce

bok...

jel zna tko iz prve (ili druge) ruke šta o tim sjedalicama? u fazi smo kupnje, vidim da prolaze najbolje na tesovima ,ali malo me to bez pojaseva čudi :?  :?

kako se montiraju?... gledala njihovu sranicu ali nisam baš to shvatila...
ne kužim kako,recimo, u slučaju prevrtanja ona zadrži dijete- zlu ne trebalo, ali kupujemo ih radi sigurnosti...

cijena je ok s obzirom na ocijene, a ima ih navodno u beba centru... (u PUli)

molim pomoć    :Kiss:

----------


## moje sunce

> i ako se u stvari ne montira djete je u njoj vrlo sigurno (glava i leđa).
> ..


... e to me zanima... ne montira se? ne kužim, kako se pričvrsti za sjedalo?  :?  :? 

čula sam da su te do 36kg u beba centru u puli po 1700 kn  :Kiss:

----------


## moje sunce

kriva informacija, sorry...evo upravo provjerila, nisu po 1700, nego 1859kn... 

 :Grin:

----------


## Pliska

Ma ne montira se fiksno nego se sa pojasom svaki put zakači. Ona nema svoje pojaseve za dijete nego sa onim pojasom iz auta zakačiš sjedalicu i dijete sa onim dijelom što dođe ispred. 

Kad sam ja sjela Manuela u tu sjedalicu i probala ga vezati, djelovala mi je jako čvrsto i nemože nikuda mrdnuti ni ispasti.

Baš mi žao da je nismo kupili, mislim, da nije bilo ovih velikih nego samo do 18 kg   :Sad:

----------


## anekrk

Mi smo kupili iz istog razloga jer u jednom autu je isofix a u drugome nije, jako smo zadovoljni sa stolicom.

mi smo nabavili iz Njemačke (9-18kg) i tamo je bila 130€


ovo je stranica od proizvođača i sve je objašnjeno, ima i filmić...
http://www.kiddy.de/gb/infinity-pro-test

----------


## pužić

mi smo ju imali i prodali jednoj forumašici.mogu reći da je super lagana za korištenje, čvrsta kad se uveže pojasom.Naš problem je bio u tome što sam par dana držala tu as u stanu i N se igrala s tim obručem koji se stavi ispred djeteta (s kojim se zapravo dijete pričvrsti za AS), skidala ga i stavljala, pa kad smo stavili AS u auto i nije mogla to skidati i stavljati poludila je, nismo ju nikako mogli uvjeriti da u vožnji to mora biti tako i da ne možemo to micati..U drugom autu imamo Tobi i tu je jasno da se pojasevi ne mogu mrdati dok se vozi i ne pokušava, na to je naviknuta, ali ovo joj je bilo nešto novo.Raspisala sam se, a samo sam htjela reću onima joj ju kupuju da ne naprave tu grešku kao mi.Inače sve pohvale za navedenu (nadam se da je i forumašica koja ju je kupila zadovoljna   :Smile:  )

----------


## moje sunce

vidim da su svi zadovoljni...   :Smile:  
imam još jedno pitanje, ako ima netko ovu do 36kg- što kad dijete pređe 18kg? jel taj jastuk i dalje ostaje, ili se,kao i kod ostalih sjedalica, dijete veže samo pojasom od auta?

dvoumim se između te i roemerice... nisam našla nigdje roemer do 36 kg.... jel netko zna nešto o njima? :?  :?  :?

----------


## Juroslav

> dvoumim se između te i roemerice... nisam našla nigdje roemer do 36 kg.... jel netko zna nešto o njima? :?  :?  :?


romerove do 36 kila su Kid, Kid Plus i KidFix
malo potraži, pisalo se o njima već na forumu

----------


## Juroslav

> vidim da su svi zadovoljni...   
> imam još jedno pitanje, ako ima netko ovu do 36kg- što kad dijete pređe 18kg? jel taj jastuk i dalje ostaje, ili se,kao i kod ostalih sjedalica, dijete veže samo pojasom od auta?


prema uputama proizvođača, kad dijete pređe 18 kila jastuk se miče i dijete se veže pojasom auta

----------


## pužić

zaboravila sam napisati "manu"te AS (po meni)-ako idete negdje sami bez djeteta morate bez obzira vezati AS da ona nebi "letila "po sjedalu odozada...jel ista praksa i sa AS 18+ koje nemaju Isofix ili?

----------


## Amalthea

Da.

----------


## moje sunce

> Kid[/url], Kid Plus i KidFix
> malo potraži, pisalo se o njima već na forumu


Sorry, Juroslav. nisam napisala od 9 kg... to tražim od 9-36kg-moja greška

----------


## mis-pis

Imas Roemerovu Evolvu 1-2-3.
http://www1.adac.de/Tests/Kindersich...ePageID=148555

Zadnj put testirana 2006., kad su kriteriji za testiranje bili "slabiji" od ovih koji su stupili na snagu 2007.

A Kiddy od 9-36 se zove Comfort Pro, njeni rezultati su ovi:
http://www1.adac.de/Tests/Kindersich...ePageID=255798

Kad ih uporedis, Kiddy ima bolje rezultate.

----------


## moje sunce

hvala puno... :Love:   :Love:   :Love:  

to tražila, ali izgleda da će (ako se odlučimo za sjedalicu 9-36kg)to ipak biti će to kiddy.rezultati su puno bolji...  :Kiss:

----------


## moje sunce

evo baš kupili kiddy comfort pro... moram malo bolje proučiti kako se montira, ali u usporedbi s drugim sjedalicama stvarno izgleda čvršće...
dijete ima puno veću slobodu kretanja u usporadbi na one sa pojasevima...

o mi je ,onako, malo čudno :?  s obzirom da ima toliko bolje ocijene od drugih, ali kad su testiranja prošla tako dobro-nema razloga za brigu... a i prodaju se kao lude... dobili su ih ujutro, a kad sam došla popodne kupila sam zadnju... :shock:

----------


## mis-pis

Da, "cudno" zato sto je sjedalica bez isofixa, nije, kako smo "naucili", Maxi Cosi ili Roemer. A pri tome, jos je i kombinovana.  :Wink:  
Meni je bas drago da ste zadovoljni. :D  Evo ti klipici kako se ponasa prilikom sudara.
http://www.autoliitto.fi/testit_ja_a...fort_pro_2008/

----------


## suncokret

i mi se prijavljujemo u klub zadovoljnih s comforticom   :Smile:  
za dečke smo imali priori xp i bili smo zadovoljni s njima, no comfort pro mi je ipak bolja (ne samo zbog boljih rezultata testova, iako je to bio glavni razlog kupnje)

----------


## moje sunce

evo, skužili i to montiranje, stvarno jednostavno, a kad se još i uhodamo mislim da će ići kao od šale... :D 

jedno pitanje  za vas s dužim iskustvom.... kad je zakačim pojasom donji dio ne mrda ni mm, a gornji malo može lijevo-desno- ali naprijed nikako... pa me interesira jel to problem? :? 


da li je jednako sigurna u ležećem položaju? mala mi često zaspi u vožnji pa bi je dok je još mala (11mj) vozila u tom položaju- a u jaje mi više ne stane...

----------


## Ledolin@

Mi smo isto kupili ovu autosjedalicu, i zanima me moze li se ona postaviti u sredinu? 

Naime sredina je najsigurnija za dijete (pronasla u nekim testovima), a s obzirom da ona nema bazu, mogu li ju namontirati tako, a ne iza vozaca ili suvozaca?

----------


## daddycool

postavljanje u sredinu ovisi i o tipu sjedalice i o vozilu. potrebno je proučiti upute i sjedalice i automobila

----------


## Ledolin@

Auto je Opel Insignia, a sjedalica Kiddy 9-36 kg

----------


## luci07

Mi imamo kiddy comfort pro i prema uputama može na bilo koje mjesto u autu koje ima pojas u 3 točke, dakle i u sredinu. Mi smo je neko vrijeme držali u sredini, ali mi se čini kao da je malo čvršće namještena iza vozača ili suvozača pa smo je premjestili. 
Najbolje da je probaš montirati u svom autu u sredinu pa vidi jel dobro sjeda.

----------


## daddycool

> Mi imamo kiddy comfort pro i prema uputama može na bilo koje mjesto u autu koje ima pojas u 3 točke, dakle i u sredinu.


Osim ako proizvođač automobila ne kaže da ne smije u sredinu, kao što to naprimjer piše u uputama za Mazdu Premacy. Zato sam i napisao da se moraju proučiti upute i automobila i sjedalice.

----------


## luci07

Promaklo mi je ovo o uputama automobila.  :Embarassed:

----------


## moje sunce

nama isto u sredini nije stabilna kao  iza vozača i suvozača- srednje sjedalo je malo izbočeno, pa smo je ipak montirali iza suvozača.isto je bilo i s ovom iz grupe 0+, inače imamo ford focus.

----------

